# Trigger finger



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

So i got trigger finger from fly fishing. Had to get a cortisone shot in my 4 & 5 finger. Dont do this... just get the surgery. The shot is very uncomfortable. And its not even 100% to go away. But the surgery is.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ouch, sorry to hear that. Sounds like a good reason to ditch the fly rod and buy a centerpin.......


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I had to google trigger finger because I never heard of it. They stated very painfull so sorry to hear about it. What causes it in laments terms? Is it a locked type feeling? If so, my middle finger does this in the morning, I figured it was arthritis.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep my pinky and ring finger lock up when i bend it inward and fling outward when i extend them. Its painful at times but very painful in the morning. And yes you probably got a minor trigger but mine were unfortunately bad. I hope this does the trick though. The funny thing is im a rare case he said he usually get people 60 and older with ones like mine. Im only 24. But thanks guys no need to worry im going to fly fish till my hands fall off. Im just warning people if they run into this problem to get the surgery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Rasper said:


> Yep my pinky and ring finger lock up when i bend it inward and fling outward when i extend them. Its painful at times but very painful in the morning. And yes you probably got a minor trigger but mine were unfortunately bad. I hope this does the trick though. The funny thing is im a rare case he said he usually get people 60 and older with ones like mine. Im only 24. But thanks guys no need to worry im going to fly fish till my hands fall off. Im just warning people if they run into this problem to get the surgery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Good man! Personally I don't care if my fly rod gives me 6 new diseases ill still use it before I become a pinhead!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rasper said:


> Yep my pinky and ring finger lock up when i bend it inward and fling outward when i extend them. Its painful at times but very painful in the morning. And yes you probably got a minor trigger but mine were unfortunately bad. I hope this does the trick though. The funny thing is im a rare case he said he usually get people 60 and older with ones like mine. Im only 24. But thanks guys no need to worry im going to fly fish till my hands fall off. Im just warning people if they run into this problem to get the surgery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Well what causes it? Over working it? Why would younger people get it? I'm 33.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Repetitive motions i was told.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jjshbetz11 said:


> I had to google trigger finger because I never heard of it. They stated very painfull so sorry to hear about it. What causes it in laments terms? Is it a locked type feeling? If so, my middle finger does this in the morning, I figured it was arthritis.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


"Trigger finger "can be caused by a LOT of things..and arthritis is a likely cause too. Its basically starts as an inflammation at the base joint of your fingers and ends up affecting the fluid inside the joint and the tendon as well..which results in a restriction of movement and a "snap' or "click" sound when you bend your finger..the pain comes from a lack of fluid in the joint...its called synovial fluid(sac) A dose of steroids is the first line of defense from a doc..it reduces the inflammation which (hopefully) reduces the swelling and restores movement..if not, a simple surgery is done to release the tendon. Basically anyone who repeatedly uses a certain motion with fingers day after day can have this happen to them... a helpful hint in prevention is to stay hydrated


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The shot is very uncomfortable.


 
The understatement of the year. No way, no how will someone stick a needle in my joints.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My dad had trigger fingers in his middle and ring fingers on both hands. He had slight arthritis but the doc said it was to blame, IN HIS CASE.

What happened to him was the middle joints in each finger affected were litterally "worn down" to the point the tendon would pop out of place and over the side of the knuckle. He could stiffen the affected fingers and then bend them and you could see the tendons go out, then he'd have to use his other hand to get the finger working again. Cool party trick for the kids! LoL. He got the shot a few times and then had surgery to fix them. All good now. 

He did admit that it didn't hurt when the tendon poped out, but if it stayed out of place it would eventually be really painful, like when it popped out while he was sleeping.

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Good man! Personally I don't care if my fly rod gives me 6 new diseases ill still use it before I become a pinhead!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I'm with you.


----------

